# Child Vaccination/Immunization Requirement in Australia



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Members;

We are planning to move to Western Australia next year.As,I have been blessed by a son,who is now one year old,and we have got him vaccinated as per the schehule provided to us by the hospital as prescribed by the Government of Pakistan(might be as per WHO Guidelines) -and his vaccination is still underway.

I have a question in this regard,whether their is any special requirement of Australian Medical Authorities(Medicare) for child immunization or they just rely on the vaccination record/card we will provide to them from Pakistan( as mentioned above) and they will take it as granted-I don't think so!

Furthermore,if the vaccination of newly arrived child is not as per the Aussie requirements,what will they do?I mean to say ,if any typical vaccine were missing ,what will be the implications?

Please share your experiences and guidelines for us to avoid any hassle in future whatsoever.

In addition, is there any special requirement of immunization for newly arrived adult migrants or any relevant document required by Medicare /any such authority for them to check/ensure whether the migrant is immunized or not?

My apologies for the afore-mentioned pandora box of queries!!!!

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Hassan Warraich


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

This link goes to the current immunisation schedule for children:
Current Immunisation Schedule - Medicare Australia

Sorry I can't help with your other questions but maybe the answers are on that same website. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Hassan

we got all vaccines for my daughter, they were as per WHO standards. we got the imported ones for her and not the indian ones. anyways, once we reached i showed the record to the nurse at the hospital, they were a little confused with the names as the doctor had just written names of teh vaccine given. we had a card wehre the name and the type was clearly mentioned, they checked the record and said she needs 4 vaccines. Hep B, whooping cough and another something i can not recall. at the royal children hospital they gave her whooping cough and hep b vaccine there and then. we were given a shot of whooping cough as well (husband and I) (suggested but not mandatory, i would suggest you get it when you are here). i checked the city council website for next vaccine camp, it was 2 days before her next Hep B was due. they gave her one Hep b and another one that according to them was missing. her next vaccine now is in November after that she will be up to date as per AU standards.

i suggest oyu check the vaccine schedule, if there is time for you to come, try and get those vaccines there form the doc or atleast show the schedule to the doc so that he can mark which ones have been given and which are pending and suggest if he can take them now or not. that way it is easier for you adn the child ina new country.

when you are here try going to the children hospital or the council nearest to you or perhaps a mother and child clinic, meet the nurse (it is by appointment only). she will do a complete checkup of the child and suggest what you should do. here they have Blue book for babies, given at the time of birth to each child, for that i called the council, the hospital, the pediatrician, no one had a clue about the same. i have an appointment with the nurse on 19th, she said they will help with the blue book for the baby. the same is essential during child care admission, kindergarten and school admission. centrelink does not give you the childcare benefit if you do not have the vaccines in order.

let me know if there is anything more that you need to know.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Both ;

Thanks for this great help.

Regards,

Hassan


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Members;
> 
> We are planning to move to Western Australia next year.As,I have been blessed by a son,who is now one year old,and we have got him vaccinated as per the schehule provided to us by the hospital as prescribed by the Government of Pakistan(might be as per WHO Guidelines) -and his vaccination is still underway.
> 
> ...


Dear Hassan,

Here is my experience.

We have come here with a 10 month old baby boy who had his vaccinations done as per the Indian schedule and we had his record with us. It was just a simple with the immunization schedule along with the dates on which they were given.

Upon checking the Australian schedule, I found that the vaccinations follow a different timeline and took my kid to our GP along with his record. There were a couple of vaccinations which should have been given to him as per the Australian schedule. The practice has mailed the details to Medicare and upon their advice, he has been given all the vaccinations recommended for his age. 

We have recently received a letter as a proof of record from Medicare with ALL (including the ones that were given in India) the vaccinations that were given to him till date. Apparently the nurse has mailed all the details to Medicare . 

The letter that we received from Medicare will sent every time a vaccination is due for the child or upon request. It will be mentioned on the letter that the child is up-to-date with all the vaccinations. This can be shown as a proof of record wherever required. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

cross said:


> Dear Hassan,
> 
> Here is my experience.
> 
> ...



Dear Cross;

Yes,it would definitely help !

From your post,I assess that if any vaccination were missing, they(Medicare) would provide the same to the child so as to meet the australian vaccination requirement.Is it true? Would we be better off if we were to follow the Australian Vaccination requirements right here from Pakistan and get our son vaccinated for those missing vaccines or come to australia and let aussie's decide about the missing ones and afterward vaccinations?

In addition to that is there any special format in which the Vaccination record should be ?As we are from Pakistan,and the vaccination card is in urdu language,would it need to be translated in english? Furthermore what about its ceritification after translation in english ?

Thanks 

Hassan


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes it is best to get it translated. getting it done here will be difficult and expensive. get it in english plus if you can follow PK as well as Au standard it will be good. there are a few vaccines that the child can take at a certain age to get its benefit. and if there is anything that is missing they will give it anyways.

just get it in writing from the doctor what is given when in english and you will do fine


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Cross;
> 
> Yes,it would definitely help !
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you continue with the Pakistani schedule till you land here. Let me quote an example. Some vaccinations recommended for 2 years of age as per Indian schedule would be recommended at 18 months of age. There are few additions/ deletions owing to the demographics.

And yes, you would need to get an english version. You could probably explain to the doctor and get it done by him/ her. 

Format - list of immunizations at specific milestones (age), actual date when it has been given to the kid. As simple as that. Thanks!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

cross said:


> I would suggest that you continue with the Pakistani schedule till you land here. Let me quote an example. Some vaccinations recommended for 2 years of age as per Indian schedule would be recommended at 18 months of age. There are few additions/ deletions owing to the demographics.
> 
> And yes, you would need to get an english version. You could probably explain to the doctor and get it done by him/ her.
> 
> Format - list of immunizations at specific milestones (age), actual date when it has been given to the kid. As simple as that. Thanks!


Dear Cross;

Thanks 

Regards,

Hassan


----------

